# IBS-D and uterine fibroids



## wordwench (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello, all,I'm 51 years old, closing in on menopause, and maybe my period won't be an issue in IBS-D for much longer (here's hoping). For decades now, I have had multiple and very large uterine fibroid tumors. One doctor said they add about 7 Lbs to my weight (here's hoping- I need to lose weight!)Is there a connection between IBS and Fibroids? Mine are so large-- is it possible they are pressing against bowel and/or bladder?Both of my parents had IBS-D, ( so I got it from both sides!), and my mom had a hysterectomy when she was in her 30's, but still had IBS-D the rest of her life.Could there actually be a connection, and if so, what to do?thanks, all.


----------



## nitelite (Nov 8, 2007)

I had uterine fibroids for years. They caused me to get hemorrhoids so bad that I had to have a hysterectomy. It seems that the pressure could cause IBS. Of course you could have both at the same time. But I would say that a bowel condition could be "eased" by the removal of the fibroids or a hysterectomy. They really do cause a lot of pressure and pain.


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Several years ago at the start of my period, I would not be able to urinate. Ended up at emergency room twice. Went to family doc, urologist, gynecologist, and gastroenterologist. Nobody seemed to know for sure what was causing it because I'd identified it happened 1) when I was about to start my period 2) when I'd had a large meal or one that might cause me upset the night before.Urologist checked me for MS and did urology tests and found nothing wrong. Gynecologist initially didn't find anything. Gastro doctor knew I had IBS. All agreed that maybe it was all linked. Finally, family doc ordered scans and found that I had large fibroids on my uterus and they could be leaning on my urethra at some point.Although nobody could tell me it would definitely help, I had a hysterectomy -- kept ovaries -- and I've never stopped since.However, when the IBS hits and my muscles down there feel like they're tense, kinking or doing something wacky it feels like I can't urinate. I usually do go but it'll be less amount, or going in a different direction as if something is weird going on.Hope this may be of some help to you.I usually have the IBS with C, but then it'll hit diarrhea-like.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

My IBS was bad and got better before I had my fibroid.When the fibroid got bad it didn't seem to get the IBS going again.I don't know to what degree they interact, but it really didn't for me.K.


----------



## ibsiguess (Feb 28, 2008)

wordwench said:


> Hello, all,I'm 51 years old, closing in on menopause, and maybe my period won't be an issue in IBS-D for much longer (here's hoping). For decades now, I have had multiple and very large uterine fibroid tumors. One doctor said they add about 7 Lbs to my weight (here's hoping- I need to lose weight!)Is there a connection between IBS and Fibroids? Mine are so large-- is it possible they are pressing against bowel and/or bladder?Both of my parents had IBS-D, ( so I got it from both sides!), and my mom had a hysterectomy when she was in her 30's, but still had IBS-D the rest of her life.Could there actually be a connection, and if so, what to do?thanks, all.


I believe there can be a connection. I had an MRI done which showed my fibroid- filled uterus pressing against the colon. In recent months, I received treatment for the fibroids with UFE (uterine fibroid embolization). I also take daily multi-vitamins with calcium and iron (for anemia) and I'm doing better. Not sure if credit for the improvement can go to just one thing or not.


----------

